# the three tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just thought you would want to see the three tiels i took the cage ove that they will be in quarantine and the more i see them the more i see how much they want to be with me my friend was in the room they were squaking like crazzy he left anf you can see the results i took 2 pics of them


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww! They are cute, but look very scruffy! Is that how they are or is it just because how they were kept ???


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how they were kept
the the pearl cinamon pied has no crown at all my breeder was just here she brought her kids and they even said mom there to scruffy looking


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww!! I hope they will be looking much better in a few months time! They do look quite bedraggled Good Luck with them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute  Is your brother still going to take them to the vet for you?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes he is we have an apointment wednesday


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good  You must be so excited


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is good that they are going to the vets!  Are their wings clipped, because maybe the vet could clip them again, if they need doing ???


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They do look very cute I love the white face male  and I see the pied are you sure the other one is a pearl cinnamon pied maybe its not a good pic and I can't see it but it doesn't look like a pearl cinnamon pied.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They look like they could use some TLC!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they will get that bea and a good propper diet with them looking so scruffy would a good vitamin supliment be good for them or just a vitamin block


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i have names for 2 of them the white face is called shadow the cinamon pearl is cinny you were right laura a cinamon pearl now all i need is to figure a name for the pied


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Shadow and Cinny I like it  you have a Cinny and I have a Finny  I call Finnegan Finny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i never knew you had a finny


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Finny is my quaker  he is a cheeky little thing and I love him he will nibble on my finger and when I say excuse me that wasn't nice he stands up all big looks in my face and says I'm a good boy


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think tomorow i,ll go buy a vitamin block


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute names  My cats name is Shadow


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How about Piper for the Pied one! As in Pied Piper!! It's good that you have taken photos now, because I just know with your loving care in a few months, it will be good to see just how much they have changed. Good luck with them.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou plukie pied pider it is i like it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Pied Piper that is funny!! :lol: It is also quite an unusual name!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i do like unusual stuff


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Glad you like it. lol


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bondie*

I wish you well with your new tiels,am sure it won't be long before there is a difference in them with some TLC


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you a little i no i have only had the 3 for just a day but cinny has been eating verry good infact her feathers are smoother and shinier shadow he is holding his head up like a proud tiel and piedpipper looks verry happy infact she is the one that i was most concerned with i called a friend who is also a vet he came over right away he brought some good meds he then told me after i called him he called the avian vet in windsor he told him what vitamin shot to give them he did all this for free he looked at shadow where the broken blood feather was he said you did a good job taking it out he asked who showed me i said i did tons of research on health and care of tiels before i got my first one he said well it was done the right way after looking after the three he said yes you still need to go to the avian vet but the feather condition is because of 2 reasons one they are moulting and 2 lack of proper nutrience he also said with the shot and with the vitamin suplement in the food that should be good enough so i was so happy to hear that then he saw my multi coloured yellow pied he said where did you get the rainbow pied they are rare in our area i told him he is penelope and tangos chick he is also a breeder in our area of rare mutations so i sold it to him he gave me $150.00 cash i still think he paid me to much but i promised him when this clutch get there feathers in in full colour i,ll call him and if mom and dad have some good rare colours again he wants mom and dad


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow he must of really wanted that rainbow budgie. Well it is good that he went to a good home. Don't forget to tell the avain vet that the tiels had a vitamin shot when you go. Sounds like you have a really good friend


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have everything wriiten down that he did and told me


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Always prepared what a good bird Daddy


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if i had to give up my birds or fish it would be the fish hands down


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Allen, sounds like things are working out for you, but I must admit I was kind of shocked when I saw those pictures. Can wait to see them after they been in your care for a bit.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well ann it won,t take over night but i just gave them some spray millet and even though they had some last week they were scared of it at first took them 5 minutes to realize it is a treat


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh allen, you couldn't have wished for a better home for your little budgie than a vet!!! How wonderful. I'm so pleased that your new babies are settling in well. It will be good to see how they progress in a month or two. Well done.


----------

